# Mi raccomando



## adritabares

Carissimi,

Una traduzione letterale de questa espresione sarebbero: se lo/s ruego, se lo/s pido,  ecc.

Come se spiega che sia in prima persona? Non riesco a capire questo costrutto, qualcuno me lo potrebbe spiegare?

Tante grazie

Adriana


----------



## irene.acler

adritabares said:


> Carissimi,
> 
> Le traduzioni letterali di questa espressione sarebbero: se lo/s ruego, se lo/s pido, ecc.
> 
> Come si spiega che è in prima persona? Non riesco a capire questo costrutto, qualcuno me lo potrebbe spiegare?
> 
> Tante grazie
> 
> Adriana


 
Magari mi sbaglio io e non conosco altri eventuali usi di rogar o pedir, però secondo me se lo/s ruego o se lo/s pido non sono le traduzioni di "mi raccomando".
Se lo ruego=la prego
Se lo pido= glielo chiedo
Mi raccomando= te recomiendo


----------



## adritabares

Irene.cler 

Grazie per la tua risposta e correzioni, soltanto penso che nella frase "come si spiega che sia in prima persona? il congiuntivo sia corretto.

Mi domanda soprattutto si riferisce al fatto di usare il pronome *"mi"* e non uno in terza persona (glielo raccomando, ecc.) il significato, con diverse sfumature, di raccomando lo capisco 

Grazie tante e aspetto con ansia la vostra risposta
Adriana


----------



## irene.acler

adritabares said:


> Irene.cler
> 
> Grazie per la tua risposta e correzioni, soltanto penso che nella frase "come si spiega che sia in prima persona? il congiuntivo sia corretto.
> 
> (Pensandoci bene credo che si possa usare sia l'indicativo che il congiuntivo.)
> 
> La mia domanda si riferisce soprattutto al fatto di usare il pronome *"mi"* e non uno in terza persona (glielo raccomando, ecc.) il significato, con diverse sfumature, di raccomando lo capisco
> 
> Grazie tante e aspetto con ansia la vostra risposta
> Adriana


 
Il significato è diverso a seconda che si usi l pronome "mi" o altri pronomi in terza persona:
Mi raccomando (raccomandarsi): si usa per esortare qualcuno, per esempio, "mi raccomando, mettiti il cappotto", "mi raccomando, comportati bene" (è come se fosse un'espressione fissa, stereotipata ormai nell'uso della lingua).
Glielo raccomando (raccomandare/consigliare qualcosa a qualcuno): "Questo elettrodomestico funziona benissimo, glielo raccomando".


----------



## claudine2006

Mi raccomando = Io mi raccomando a te.
Comunque sentirai anche dire: "Ti raccomando".
Mi raccomando, comportati bene.
Ti raccomando, comportati bene.


----------



## guixols

Io direi "consta"


----------



## adritabares

Come "consta" ??
Continuo senza capire perché si usa il pronome "mi" se è qualcosa che si chiede ad un altro.
La devo imparare come una frasse fatta?
Di queste due possibilità che ha dato Claudine un ispanofono capisce meglio: Ti raccomando
però è corretta?

Grazie tante
Adriana
Mi raccomando, comportati bene.
Ti raccomando, comportati bene.


----------



## claudine2006

adritabares said:


> Come "consta" ??
> Continuo senza capire perché si usa il pronome "mi" se è qualcosa che si chiede ad un altro.
> La devo imparare come una frasse fatta?
> Di queste due possibilità che ha dato Claudine un ispanofono capisce meglio: Ti raccomando
> però è corretta?
> 
> Grazie tante
> Adriana
> Mi raccomando, comportati bene.
> Ti raccomando, comportati bene.


Sì, è corretta. Si dicono entrambe, ma non so perché. 
Dette cosí hanno un significato equivalente.


----------



## claudine2006

guixols said:


> Io direi "consta"


 Non ho capito. Potresti spiegarti meglio?


----------



## Luis Anselmi

irene.acler said:


> Il significato è diverso a seconda che si usi l pronome "mi" o altri pronomi in terza persona:
> Mi raccomando (raccomandarsi): si usa per esortare qualcuno, per esempio, "mi raccomando, mettiti il cappotto", "mi raccomando, comportati bene" (è come se fosse un'espressione fissa, stereotipata ormai nell'uso della lingua).
> Glielo raccomando (raccomandare/consigliare qualcosa a qualcuno): "Questo elettrodomestico funziona benissimo, glielo raccomando".


 
que buenas tus explicaciones Irene.


----------



## irene.acler

Luis Anselmi said:


> que buenas tus explicaciones Irene.



Muchas gracias Luis..hago lo que puedo!!


----------



## planeta

A ver, a esto le he dado muchas vueltas con gente italiana y la forma en que lo usamos en castellano es "por favor", ésta seria la traducción más exacta, pues no podemos traducirlo literalmente.

Os pongo un ejemplo para que lo veais claro:

Mi raccomando, non arrivi tardi = Por favor, no llegues tarde (o también: hazme el favor de no llegar tarde)

Mi raccomando, portati bene = Por favor, pórtate bien

Espero que os sirva de ayuda.


----------



## claudine2006

planeta said:


> A ver, a esto le he dado muchas vueltas con gente italiana y la forma en que lo usamos en castellano es "por favor", ésta seria la traducción más exacta, pues no podemos traducirlo literalmente.
> 
> Os pongo un ejemplo para que lo veais claro:
> 
> Mi raccomando, non arrivare tardi = Por favor, no llegues tarde (o también: hazme el favor de no llegar tarde)
> Mi raccomando, non arrivi tardi = Por favor, no llegue tarde. (pero mi raccomando es una expresión coloquial)
> 
> Mi raccomando, comportati bene = Por favor, pórtate bien
> 
> Espero que os sirva de ayuda.


----------



## bichitomireia

Creo que "mi raccomando" lleva implícita la idea de "me encomiendo, me fío"; en ese sentido quizás un hispanohablante puede entender que se conjugue en primera persona. 
¿Qué decís?
Sin embargo "Ti raccomando" es como en español "te recomiendo", sea en el sentido del ejemplon de los electrodomésticos o en el sentido de "Te he recomentdado para un puesto", "te he enchufado"


----------



## claudine2006

bichitomireia said:


> Creo que "mi raccomando" lleva implícita la idea de "me encomiendo, me fío"; en ese sentido quizás un hispanohablante puede entender que se conjugue en primera persona.
> ¿Qué decís?
> Sin embargo "Ti raccomando" es como en español "te recomiendo", sea en el sentido del ejemplo de los electrodomésticos o en el sentido de "Te he recomendado para un puesto", "te he enchufado"


Pero si usas sólo "Mi raccomando/ti raccomando" signfiica que te estás encomendando a tu interlocutor.

Mientras si dices:
Ti ho raccomandato al mio amico, come mi avevi chiesto.
Potresti raccomandarmi e farmi vincere il concorso?
En este caso signfiica se entiende que la persona está "enchufada".
Y, a diferencia del español "enchufe", no tiene nada a que ver con la electricidad.


----------



## reys

Hola amigos! Me acabo de encontrar con esta expresión y retomando lo dicho hace tiempo, según mi apreciación, podría decir que *"Mi raccomando, ..."* es una interesante unión de los conceptos: _"Mi recomendación es..."_ + _"Te pido atentamente..."_ que por lo mismo, se podría diferenciar claramente de un "Ti prego" o "Ti chiedo". Que opinan? Saludos!


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Il significato è diverso a seconda che si usi l pronome "mi" o altri pronomi in terza persona:
> Mi raccomando (raccomandarsi): si usa per esortare qualcuno, per esempio, "mi raccomando, mettiti il cappotto", "mi raccomando, comportati bene" (è come se fosse un'espressione fissa, stereotipata ormai nell'uso della lingua).
> Glielo raccomando (raccomandare/consigliare qualcosa a qualcuno): "Questo elettrodomestico funziona benissimo, glielo raccomando".


 
Perfetta spiegazione, Ire! Io non mi sarei spiegata (condizionale, no futuro) meglio.



claudine2006 said:


> Sì, è corretta. Si dicono entrambe, ma non so perché.
> Dette cos*Ì *hanno un significato equivalente.


 


claudine2006 said:


> Pero si usas s*O*lo "Mi raccomando/ti raccomando" signf*I*ca que te estás encomendando a tu interlocutor.
> 
> Mientras si dices:
> Ti ho raccomandato al mio amico, come mi avevi chiesto.
> Potresti raccomandarmi e farmi vincere il concorso?
> En este caso signf*I*ca *se entiende *que la persona está "enchufada". / También--> *En este caso se entiende que la persona.....*
> Y, a diferencia del español "enchufe", no tiene nada *a* que ver con la electricidad.


 (l'influsso dell'italiano: non a niente *A* che vedere con)
Alcune piccole correzioni 

No hay que buscar siempre una correspondencia exacta y fidedigna entre un idioma y otro, si no, estás perdida.
In francese, ad esempio, si dice "La prego di..." ,"Le raccomando di.." , non esiste "mi raccomando" e "raccomandarsi a se stesso" ha lo stesso significato dello spagnolo "me encomiendo" (un po' démodé. Garzanti -->démodé: _agg. invar_. passato di moda; superato, disusato)
E' come dire perché si dice "Io e te" al posto di "Tú y yo". In inglese e francese si dice anche "Tú y yo" 
E perché gli inglesi dicono "nero e bianco" al posto dell'italiano o spagnolo "bianco e nero"/"blanco y negro"? Senza un perché.


----------



## irene.acler

femmejolie said:


> Perfetta spiegazione, Ire! Io non mi sarei spiegata (condizionale, no futuro) meglio.
> 
> No hay que buscar siempre una correspondencia exacta y fidedigna entre un idioma y otro, si no, estás perdida.
> In francese, ad esempio, si dice "La prego" o "Le raccomando", non esiste "mi raccomando" e "raccomandarsi a se stesso" ha lo stesso significato dello spagnolo "me encomiendo" (un po' démodé)
> E' come dire perché si dice "Io e te" al posto de "Tú y yo". In inglese e francese si dice anche "Tú y yo"
> E perché gli inglesi dicono "nero e bianco" al posto dell'italiano o spagnolo "bianco e nero"/"blanco y negro"? Senza un perché.



Gracias, Femmejolie!
Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo, hay cosas que no se pueden traducir literalmente o que no tienen una perfecta correspondencia entre las dos lenguas.


----------



## Agró

*Nueva pregunta!* ​
Salve tutti.
Quest'espressione mi fa venire mal di testa. L'ho vista o sentita in tante situazioni che non riesco a dargli un significato congruo o valido in tutti i casi. Mi disorienta l'uso del pronome "mi". La logica mi dice che il pronome più adatto sarebbe "ti", dato che si usa per consigliare, o mi sbaglio assolutamente? Grazie.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Agró 

*Ti* raccomando di cercare nelle discussioni precedenti.
*Mi* raccomando, cerca nelle discussioni precedenti.

Mi/Ti/Vi raccomando


----------

